# la identidad que traían de sus hogares



## Mateybombilla

Buenos días,
el texto trata de las mujeres que, en tiempos de dictaduras, lucharon contra la represión estatal. Intentando de especificar el perfil de estas mujeres dice que no se identificaron a grupos de feministas ya existentes sino más bien que:
_reforzaron la identidad mayoritaria entre ellas de madre católica que traían de sus hogares _

me cuesta traducir  "la identidad [...] que traían de sus hogares"
elles ont plutôt renforcé *l'identité*, majoritaire parmi elles, de mère catholique *qu'elles apportaient  de leurs foyer*s
...........qu'elles ramenaient de leur foyer,  .......................qu'elles tiraient de leur foyer 

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda


----------



## swift

Mateybombilla said:


> qu'elles tiraient de leur foyer


Esta suena bastante bien. Creo que otra opción sería “qu’elles rapportaient de leurs familles”. ¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Winette

Propondría  más    la palabra " Profil"    que " identité "  que suena a administrativo

Reforzaron la identidad mayoritaria entre ellas de madre católica que traían de sus hogares 

je propose  : 
_Elles confirmèrent  plutôt ce profil , très répandu  parmi   elles,   de mère  bonne *catholique,  qu'elles  rapportaient  de  chez elles   _*( o) *_  de leur propre foyer ._

( _Foyer _en singular  ya que cada una sólo tiene  un hogar ..   sino no son tan católicas   )

* aquí  se dice mucho   _bonne catholique_ para insistir en la sumisión a la religión y va bien con el contexto del documento


----------



## swift

Winette said:


> Elles confirmèrent plutôt ce profil , très répandu chez elles, de mère bonne *catholique, qu'elles rapportaient de leur foyer


¡Buenísimo el detalle de _bonne catholique_!


----------



## Mateybombilla

No concuerdo contigo Winette.  identité no es específicamente una referencia administrativa.
Se habla de construcción de identidad, y justamente acá es de lo que se trata. precisé que el autor


Mateybombilla said:


> Intentando de especificar el perfil de estas mujeres dice que *no se identificaron* a grupos de feministas ya existentes sino más bien que:
> _*reforzaron la identidad* mayoritaria entre ellas de madre católica que traían de sus hogares_


Así que creo que mejor es usar la palabra identidad.
pero el detalle de bonne catholique me gusta.

Así que creo que se podría decir:
elles ont plutôt renforcé l'identité, très répandue parmi elles, de mère bonne catholique qu'elles rapportaient de chez elles
o qu'elles tiraient de leur famille?

Y gracias por la corrección de "leurs foyers". este leur siempre me complica la vida (


----------



## Mateybombilla

Dando vueltas otra propuesta me salió
elles ont plutôt renforcé l'identité, très répandue parmi elles, de mère bonne catholique qu'elles tenaient de leur famille


----------



## Athos de Tracia

No tengo nada claro que hablar de _mère bonne catholique_ sea lo adecuado si, como creo, hablamos de este documento:

CAMBIO DE HÁBITO Trayectorias de religiosas durante la última dictadura militar argentina 
María Soledad Catoggio 
Universidad de Buenos Aires, Centro de Estudios e Investigaciones Laborales, Programa de Investigaciones Económicas sobre Tecnología, Trabajo y Empleo, Consejo Nacional de Investigaciones Científicas y Técnicas

http://historiapolitica.com/datos/biblioteca/catoggio2.pdf


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> No tengo nada claro que hablar de _mère bonne catholique_ sea lo adecuado si, como creo, hablamos de este documento:


¿Y entonces qué propones?

El documento al que haces referencia habla de las Madres de la Plaza de Mayo y habla de mujeres casadas. También hace referencia a “Mujeres católicas en resistencia: Las Madres de Plaza de Mayo y la transformación del rol de la mujer católica dentro de la sociedad argentina (1976–1983)”, de Caitlin Krier.


----------



## Mateybombilla

Si, se trata efectivamente de las Madres de la Plaza de Mayo.
Pensaba que "bonne" reforzaba el arraigo a su religión.

Entonces otro intento:
elles ont plutôt renforcé l'identité, très répandue parmi elles, de mère catholique qu'elles tenaient de leur famille/de leur foyer/de chez elles


----------



## Winette

Athos de Tracia said:


> No tengo nada claro que hablar de _mère bonne catholique_ sea lo adecuado si, como creo, hablamos de este documento:
> 
> http://historiapolitica.com/datos/biblioteca/catoggio2.pdf


tienes  razón en un punto    hay que poner una coma   detrás de mère  ;    _de mère, bonne catholique_
incluso pondría    en plural  
_....très répandu  parmi   elles,   de mère,   bonnes *catholiques,.... _

esta expresión - _  " en bonne   catho  , en bonne   judía , en bonne  prof  , en bonne.... // en bon père  de famille , en bon musulman   etc..-  _
se usa mucho  aquí para   mostrar la fuerza del impacto  de una religión / formación  /  situación  ...
tiene un matiz   a veces un poco irónico o cariñoso   es    según el contexto


----------



## Winette

Mateybombilla said:


> No concuerdo contigo Winette. *identité no es específicamente una referencia administrativa.*
> Se habla de construcción de identidad, y justamente acá es de lo que se trata. precisé que el autor
> 
> Así que creo que mejor es usar la palabra identidad.
> pero el detalle de bonne catholique me gusta.
> 
> Así que creo que se podría decir:
> elles ont plutôt renforcé l'identité, très répandue parmi elles, de mère bonne catholique qu'elles rapportaient de chez elles
> *o qu'elles tiraient de leur famille?*
> 
> Y gracias por la corrección de "leurs foyers". este leur siempre me complica la vida (



*en efecto   la palabra   indentidad no  es sólo   administrativa cosa* y sobreentiende   formar parte de una identidad cultural / religiosa   etc..
tampoco me molesta    el uso en este contexto 

en cambio  *o-     qu'elles tiraient de leur famille    *
no es   correcto  en francés


----------



## Mateybombilla

lo cambié  por tenaient de leur famille
me suena mejor que ramenaient de leur famille


----------



## jprr

Identité... qui leur venait de leur(s) famille (s)
identité... héritée de leur (s) famille (s)


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> Identité... qui leur venait de leur(s) famille (s)
> identité... héritée de leur (s) famille (s)


Esto me parece interesante porque creo que aporta un matiz diferente de _traer_, que es el de traer consigo o venir con algo que ya se tenía. Las otras opciones que se han venido barajando dan más bien la idea de aportar o agregar.


----------



## Winette

Mateybombilla said:


> lo cambié  por *tenaient de leur famille*
> me suena mejor que ramenaient de leur famille


 creo que has conseguido lo mejor    : qu'elles tenaient   de leur famille


----------



## Nanon

Winette said:


> [_bonne_] tiene un matiz   a veces un poco irónico o cariñoso


Precisamente por eso me parece que *no *se adecúa.

Otra: l'identité... acquise au sein du foyer.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> Precisamente por eso me parece que *no *se adecúa.


Gracias por la aclaración. Ça fait avancer le schmilblick !


----------



## Mateybombilla

swift said:


> Esto me parece interesante porque creo que aporta un matiz diferente de _traer_, que es el de traer consigo o venir con algo que ya se tenía. Las otras opciones que se han venido barajando dan más bien la idea de aportar o agregar.


Justamente, es este matiz que me dificulta la traducción.
entiendo que ya tienen una identidad y no están buscando construir otra  para actuar sino más bien actuar como quienes son, con la identidad que *traen de sus hogares*.   Y acá se complica la cosa para encontrar la palabra adecuada.
ramenaient: traduce la idea de traer pero tengo la imagen de un bulto que cargan 
tiraient: no lo cargan, ¡lo jalan!

Con todos los aportes, un otro intento:
elles ont plutôt renforcé l'identité, très répandue parmi elles, de mère catholique qui leur venait de leur foyer
creo que está traduce bien la idea que vienen con sus identidades propias


----------



## swift

A mí me parece que @Nanon da una opción que ni pintada:


Nanon said:


> acquise au sein du foyer


¿No te convence?


----------



## Mateybombilla

Me parece que "acquise dans leur foyer" no traduce está idea de "traer",
"venait de leur foyer", resalta más que trasladan de un ambito al otro la identidad ya construida en un entorno muy especifico  (madres católicas)


----------



## Nanon

Mateybombilla said:


> ramenaient: traduce la idea de traer pero tengo la imagen de un bulto que cargan
> tiraient: no lo cargan, ¡lo jalan!



Ojo: son las _reuniones de mujeres_ las que refuerzan la identidad, por lo que _très répandue parmi elles_ no me parece que encaje.

Me pregunto cuán importante será mantener la idea de _traer_. Uno, exteriormente y algunos añitos después, tiene la idea de que la identidad de madre católica es un _bulto _enorme que esas mujeres _llevan a cuestas._ Sin embargo, las mujeres - dentro de ese grupo de madres católicas - no están conscientes de ello, lo ven normal y no les pesa (o no sienten que les pesa). Quizás futuramente, con algún trabajo de reflexión, lo lleguen a sentir como una carga, pero todavía no es el caso en el momento de las orígenes del grupo que se describe en el texto.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Llegado a este punto, creo que sería conveniente tener la frase entera para salir de dudas:

En el documento que cité, la frase es algo distinta



> En sus orígenes, estas reuniones de mujeres no recuperaron como referente identitario a los movimientos cohesionados en torno a demandas feministas—existentes en el país desde comienzos del siglo XX—sino que reforzaron la identidad de madre católica que traían de sus hogares



y yo no la interpreto exactamente como Maytebombilla



Mateybombilla said:


> el texto trata de las mujeres que, en tiempos de dictaduras, lucharon contra la represión estatal. Intentando de especificar el perfil de estas mujeres dice que no se identificaron a grupos de feministas ya existentes sino más bien que:
> _reforzaron la identidad mayoritaria entre ellas de madre católica que traían de sus hogares _




Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Nanon: son las reuniones las que refuerzan la mencionada identidad. Pero, además, me parece que simplemente expresa la idea de que las mujeres aportaron a esos grupos su identidad de madre católica o, dicho de otra manera, que el referente identitario (para retomar la expresión) de esos grupos era dicha identidad.

No tengo muy claro cómo dar con una traducción adecuada. Quizá "identité... qu'elles *apportaient avec elles*."


----------



## Nanon

Mateybombilla said:


> Me parece que "acquise dans leur foyer" no traduce está idea de "traer",
> "venait de leur foyer", resalta más que trasladan de un ambito al otro la identidad ya construida en un entorno muy especifico  (madres católicas)


Por supuesto que era específico y a la vez bastante _común y mayoritario_. Aquellas esposas y madres católicas vienen _cumpliendo_ _con su deber_ al denunciar la detención de sus maridos e hijos, y sólo después pasan a tener una actividad que se puede definir como militante.



swift said:


> El documento al que haces referencia habla de las Madres de la Plaza de Mayo y habla de mujeres casadas.


Sólo en la introducción. A continuación habla de las monjas (_"mujeres consagradas"_) y su papel protagónico durante la dictadura militar.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> Sólo en la introducción


Ok. Debí haber dicho “el párrafo”.  No cambia el hecho de que se habla de identidad de madres en el sentido de dadoras de vida.


----------



## Nanon

¿Dadoras de vida, las monjas? Más bien contribuían a organizar. Hay casos emblemáticos: L’espace-temps dans l´existence d’Alice Domon (1937-1977) : une bio...


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> ¿Dadoras de vida, las monjas? Más bien contribuían a organizar. Hay casos emblemáticos: L’espace-temps dans l´existence d’Alice Domon (1937-1977) : une bio...


Sí, Nanon. Me refiero a que la identidad de madres no significa identidad de monjas. ¿O lo entiendes como monjas?


----------



## Nanon

Estamos descarrilando . El texto continúa así:


> El núcleo originario que inició sus actividades en la Iglesia Santa Cruz no sólo estaba integrado por madres, sino también por, al menos, una monja [...]


... cuyos rasgos indentitarios comunes con el resto del grupo eran los de ser mujer y católica, no dadora de vida... en fin, diría yo.
A propósito, ¿estamos seguros de que se trata de http://historiapolitica.com/datos/biblioteca/catoggio2.pdf? La frase de marras (post 1) dice: 





> _reforzaron la identidad mayoritaria entre ellas de madre católica que traían de sus hogares_


pero el artículo de Catoggio no contiene _"mayoritaria entre ellas"_.


----------



## swift

Entiendo todo eso, pero entonces ¿cómo entiendes esa identidad de “madre católica”? Lo que yo entendí es que reproducían cierto modelo maternal aprendido de sus familias. Y esa madre remite tanto a quienes les dieron vida como a quienes las criaron o educaron (abuelas, tías), pero siempre acotado a una figura maternal —con todas las tareas o funciones que una madre podía desempeñar en el ámbito familiar—.


----------



## Nanon

Lo entiendo igual que tú, con la salvedad de que la reproducción del modelo maternal no se aplica a las monjas.


----------



## Mateybombilla

No quería desencadenar una polémica sobre los procesos de construcción o fortalecimiento de la identidad en el actuar militante.
Tampoco sobre una definición de una identidad de madre de familia católica
cuándo hablé de bulto  refiriéndome a "ramenaient" y "tiraient", no estuve hablando de la identidad de madre católica, sino de la imagen que conllevan los términos en si mismos (bueno, por lo menos a mi parecer) razón por la que no me parecen adecuados en esta oración, sus identidades propias no son un bulto para estas mujeres.


Athos de Tracia said:


> No tengo muy claro cómo dar con una traducción adecuada. Quizá "identité... qu'elles *apportaient avec elles*."


eso era el tema inicial.  Si tengo claro el significado, tampoco tengo claro cómo traducir la oración.
y estamos ahora regresando al primer intento de traducción "qu'elles apportaient de leur foyer" que me suena un poco raro en francés.
"qu'elles apportaient avec elles"      suena mejor
"qui leur venait de leur foyer"

Creo que con estas dos nos estamos acercando )


----------

